# southern cali



## erod32

anyone know of any shows comin up in the southern cali area....? anyone form southern cali in here...?


----------



## angelbaby

what kinda shows? ABKC? UKC? AKC? ADBA? or others?


----------



## cEElint

there was just a show here on Saturday.. and one down in Compton over the entire weekend


----------



## erod32

it dont really matter...i never been to one although i always had pits as pets..


----------



## erod32

i heard about the one in bakersfield from the guy that did our dogs ears...i didnt know about the one in Compton


----------



## angelbaby

*Oct 16th bakersfield at kern county fair grounds

*Saturday, October 01, 2011
Micke Grove Park
1793 N. Mikie Grove Road
Lodi, CA 95240


*The Bully Roundup Show
Saturday, October 01, 2011

3667 Campbell Street
Riverside, CA 92509



*4th Annual Howl-o-ween Bully Show
Saturday, October 29, 2011
Glen Helen Regional Park

Devore, CA


----------



## erod32

thanks


angelbaby said:


> *Oct 16th bakersfield at kern county fair grounds
> 
> *Saturday, October 01, 2011
> Micke Grove Park
> 1793 N. Mikie Grove Road
> Lodi, CA 95240
> 
> *The Bully Roundup Show
> Saturday, October 01, 2011
> 
> 3667 Campbell Street
> Riverside, CA 92509
> 
> *4th Annual Howl-o-ween Bully Show
> Saturday, October 29, 2011
> Glen Helen Regional Park
> 
> Devore, CA


thanks


----------



## meno222

there should be an adba show in fontana on thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## Elvisfink

I'm in SoCal. Who did your dogs ears? You just missed a great weekend of competition at the Working Pit Bull Championships in Compton. There are two UKC shows coming up in October and hopefully three ADBA shows over Thanksgiving in the Riverside area.


----------



## GraceMcClendon

it dont really matter.


----------



## cEElint

woo hoo.. another show in Bako


----------



## Elvisfink

GraceMcClendon said:


> it dont really matter.


What "dont really matter"?


----------



## erod32

Elvisfink said:


> I'm in SoCal. Who did your dogs ears? You just missed a great weekend of competition at the Working Pit Bull Championships in Compton. There are two UKC shows coming up in October and hopefully three ADBA shows over Thanksgiving in the Riverside area.


where in compton....i was there this past wknd..took a friends dog to get his ears done with a guy that lives there.....


----------



## cEElint

angelbaby said:


> *Oct 16th bakersfield at kern county fair grounds
> 
> *Saturday, October 01, 2011
> Micke Grove Park
> 1793 N. Mikie Grove Road
> Lodi, CA 95240
> 
> *The Bully Roundup Show
> Saturday, October 01, 2011
> 
> 3667 Campbell Street
> Riverside, CA 92509
> 
> *4th Annual Howl-o-ween Bully Show
> Saturday, October 29, 2011
> Glen Helen Regional Park
> 
> Devore, CA


curious.. where'd you find this info?? fair grounds are showing a car show for Oct 16th


----------



## angelbaby

got it off the ABKC site , maybe they having a bully / car show isnt that what they do down there often?


----------



## angelbaby

you can ask bako bullys they hosting it.


----------



## angelbaby

theres another in fresno comming up


----------



## cEElint

didn't even think about that.. thanks for the flyer


----------



## angelbaby

cEElint said:


> didn't even think about that.. thanks for the flyer


No problem, if you go better have some pictures to show


----------



## SMiGGs

i went to it, it was great, and i had so much fun today. the location was even better. Im trying to find the pictures of the show since the photographers took some of my doggy lol

ill upload some pics of the show and have them posted for tomorrow.


----------



## angelbaby

heres the flyer for the show on the 29th in glen helen










there will be another december 10th as well.


----------



## angelbaby

Nov 19th


----------



## angelbaby

thought this site may help some of you who are looking for shows 
Bully shows.com


----------



## angelbaby




----------

